# Plow Truck or Skidsteer Subcontractor needed in Aurora, Montgomery area



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

I have commercial lots in the Aurora, Montgomery area. Been in business for 22 years and pay twice a month. I had a truck go down and could use help. Need help with a few hours or could give you a whole route.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are in a pinch and cannot find anyone else, give me a shout I might be able to help you out. 

I have plow trucks and skid loaders that only go out on large events.

Phil
630-768-3211


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nooooo you're skinless don't get sucked back in!!!

By the way if you get some prank 574 area code calls don't assume it's me...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nooooo you're skinless don't get sucked back in!!!
> 
> By the way if you get some prank 574 area code calls don't assume it's me...


If the guy needs a hand in a pinch, if I am able to lend a hand, I will.

I am in no way, no how, looking for a whole route.

I prefer to loose my money sitting at the casino... not sitting in a plow truck...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If the guy needs a hand in a pinch, if I am able to lend a hand, I will.
> 
> I am in no way, no how, looking for a whole route.
> 
> I prefer to loose my money sitting at the casino... not sitting in a plow truck...


Your Margins and ROI are better at the casino than plow monkeying


----------

